# Not sure if this goes here



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

But I just ordered plans for a wooden boat. I am going to change a few things when I get them and build a scaled down version of the boat before I try at the full size one. I will start the full size one after I move to College Station this summer. I will build the small version in a few weeks.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It does belong here, but we want pictures of progress. Send them on and keep us posted.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. Post the progress and don't rush things.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think that is cool. Post lots of pictures. I built a plywood boat one time. Darn thing sunk.:rotfl:


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

That sounds like a great project. Always wanted to build one myself. Looking forward to those pictures in progress!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

What kind of boat? I built a canoe several years ago and have the plans for a bigger boat that I never got around to. The canoe can be done pretty cheap to learn the technique. Mine was the cheap canoe from Bateau.


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

I ordered plans for the Flats Stalker 18.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a cool boat. Would be awesome out in bessie heights chasin reds...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Perfect for Bessie heights FF, however, the reds are plentiful in the Entergy Outfall Canal at the cable at this time....lol. Not that I have been but my buddy is going often. I just about got enough nerve to once again give it a try however.


----------

